# crawdads...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I was thinking about putting some crawdads in my p tanks to help clean up uneaten food.Even if they don't live a long time with the p's,every little bit helps.If I catch them from a clean source how long should I quaranteen them and do you think they might make it awhile,and if they get eaten,are they an ok food for my p's?Thanks.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They don't last very long .
I've fed my Rhom Crayfish whenever they are availible. The oscars loved them too.

" http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=2479 "


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice rhom...I can't wait until mine gets bigger and less shy.It is 4" now.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't get to big of a Crawdad or they Crawdad might eat your Rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would toss them in a spare tank for a week or 2 before putting them in your p tank. Regular crawfish dont last long in my tank but a red lobster lasted for months untill I came home to 2 claws and a few legs.


----------

